# Modded fire button



## hands (26/11/14)

i decided to modify my fire button with some hand engraving

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 19 | Creative 1


----------



## JW Flynn (26/11/14)

looks awesome!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (26/11/14)

Very Very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/11/14)

Bliksem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/11/14)

Wow thats stunning work  I'll remember that when I need something engraved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (26/11/14)

Absolutely awesome. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

That is a work of art! Really awesome! I'm always impressed with real master-craftsman type work like this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (26/11/14)

i would love to get me a reo and then engrave that. maybe santa will show me some love this xmas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

hands said:


> i would love to get me a reo and then engrave that. maybe santa will show me some love this xmas



Do you do engraving for a living @hands?


----------



## hands (26/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do you do engraving for a living @hands?


i do on jewelery and the odd knife but mostly just for fun


----------



## andro (26/11/14)

That work is awesome . I think u should start to offer engraving to people mods here .... U can have a lot of business ....mine to

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (26/11/14)

andro said:


> That work is awesome . I think u should start to offer engraving to people mods here .... U can have a lot of business ....mine to


that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

hands said:


> i do on jewelery and the odd knife but mostly just for fun



You should consider a sideline business engraving REO's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (27/11/14)

hands said:


> i decided to modify my fire button with some hand engraving
> View attachment 16138
> 
> View attachment 16139


Awesome man. That's some skilled work of art...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (27/11/14)

i think i bought that mod from you Andre


----------



## Metal Liz (27/11/14)

wow absolutely stunning!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

hands said:


> i think i bought that mod from you Andre


Yip, I think so too.....the LauncherV2. Great to see it is seeing some productive and creative work.


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

Awesome @hands ! That is stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/14)

Wow @hands

Amazing engraving

You certainly have talented hands!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (30/11/14)

Woa very very nice!
Damn if you can do that to steel, i would love to see a tattoo machine in your hand. Got some tallent there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

That is fantastic craftsmanship @hands, I love stuff like this. You should do a short vid and upload to Youtube.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/14)

Beautiful work @hands, stunning detail! Well done 

The value of that mod just went up, a lot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/12/14)

Thats a work of art right there. Detail is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (1/12/14)

That looks fantastic. Awesome work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

